# Nylabones for Rats?



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I've heard that Nylabones are good for rats to gnaw on but I was wondering exactly what kind I should give them. Are any okay, or does it have to have a certain texture or hardness? I found a tiny one on clearance the other day but it had little nubs all over it so I gave it to my dog instead, just in case.

I've also read about some new fruit flavored ones that seem to be popular with rats but I can't seem to find them anywhere.

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/nylabone.htm


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Here is what happens when you give your rats a nylabone:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRFfWYACEKw


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

I love when my girls fight over things like that...I shouldn't encourage the bad behavior, but its so funny! ;D


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Lea said:


> Here is what happens when you give your rats a nylabone:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRFfWYACEKw


D: So is the moral not to give them Nylabones or to make sure that there's enough to go around? 

Good thing they come in 3 packs...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nylabones are ok but make sure you give them the EDIBLE ones. (They are labelled). The plasticy ones can be terrible if ingested


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

my two are like that over a bonio dog biscuit hahaha! better than watching the tv!!!


----------

